# New Member - Building MKVI 1.6 TDI Circuit/Track car



## TEAMDIESELRABBIT (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Firstly to members who use other VW forums you will notice that I have posted this same topic around the web to try and get a wider range of opinions. 

I am building a circuit racer for Australian National and State Production car series. This will be the first WV Golf TDI in the series and I hope to have it ready for next year’s competition. I am hoping to get some advice or ideas from members on upgrades. 
Car details: 

Golf MKVI 1.6 TDI 
77KW CAYC engine with 5speed LHW gearbox 
It getting the roll cage fitted by Peter and Allen at Bond Roll Bars in Sydney (top blokes). 

I am up to the fun part of the following upgrades. 

suspension - I was thinking Bilstein adjustables 
brakes - Brembo has kits with disc dia 330mm and 4piston calipers (sounds good but ideas are welcome) 
DPF delete – have not done this before so advice is welcomed 
re-map/chips - competition requires that original ECU can start the car at request of scrutineers 
bigger nozzles – how big is big? 
maybe a diff (if there is one for these boxes) – try eliminate some of the torque steer but I have driven some tuned golfs and not to bothered by this. 
Turbo upgrade might be an issue as there is a restriction on the inlet manifold pressure of 1.1bar – having done no pre diagnostics yet as car was delivered, stripped and off to roll cage; has anyone with a 1.6TDI fun a boost gauge on their car and noticed what they tend to peak at or are regulated to? 

I know that most might be thinking why the 1.6 and not a 2.0 and even better the Australian GTD models which would provide a better starting ground. Answers are simple: 1. Money, 2. It is my first build of a dedicated circuit car and first year racing, 3. No other TDI’s and some of the races are endurance and I want to try get Diesels in Australian racing culture. This might open the door to a Golf Club race or series similar to the Swift series we have here currently. If the money was there I would have obviously when for a GTD (but that might have put me up a class and hence been less competitive). 

Hello to all and thanks for everyone’s time.


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Bigger injectors, ecu flash, exhaust, and turbo will have that car pretty potent. The internals are tough, and the block should be sleeved already. I would probably go with race springs and adjustable Koni or Bilstein struts, and sway bars for sure. For brakes you could go for R32 swap ins, or Wilwood makes a kit that's 1" bigger all around. 

A good resource for TDI power is TDIClub.com


----------



## TEAMDIESELRABBIT (Aug 6, 2013)

That is something to add to my list. Sway bars and all bushings should also be changed - I am not sure if I should go as far as engine mounts (depends on cost). Thanks for the comment.


----------



## TEAMDIESELRABBIT (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey people I have started a facebook page on this car as its easier to add images etc. 

www.facebook.com/dieselrabbit


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice.


----------

